# Abu dhabi



## Dozza (Feb 17, 2009)

Hi Folks

My wife has recently been offered a job in Abu Dhabi so we will shortly be relocating from the UK

Having previously lived in Kuwait, I have some experience of the Middle East but have never been to Abu Dhabi

Does anyone have any knowledge of good real estate companies, tel numbers, websites, etc, we initially will be renting for atleast the first 12 months. Friom looking on a few websites I have already found, the rental market in Abu Dhabi is pretty expensive, would also appreciate your thoughts on this.

Would also appreciate feedback on the process for buying/renting a car.

I work in the retail security industry, so will be coming out without a job. If any of you could point me in the direction of large retail companies or large security companies, that would be appreciated

Thanks

Craig


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Dozza said:


> I have already found, the rental market in Abu Dhabi is pretty expensive, would also appreciate your thoughts on this.


It is, why a lot of people commute from Dubai, however it's at least a 2.5 hour round trip every day and the Dubai-AD road can get stressful at times.



Dozza said:


> I work in the retail security industry, so will be coming out without a job. If any of you could point me in the direction of large retail companies or large security companies, that would be appreciated


Your best bet is to contact companies and stores directly, all the major names are out here but they are franchised so you will need to contact the UAE stores. It'll be a struggle as emails to general addresses will be ignored 99.99% of the time. It helps to do a bit of detective work, find out who the HR or manager of the potential department and contact them either by telephone or going instore.

There are sites like Monster, Bayt etc for jobs here but I don't know one person that's actually had a reply back from a job on these sites let alone an interview.


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

Dozza said:


> Hi Folks
> 
> 
> Does anyone have any knowledge of good real estate companies, tel numbers, websites, etc,
> ...


This website is popular.

Buy Property in Dubai | Buy Property In Abu Dhabi | Buy Apartment in Dubai | Listed @ PropertyFinder.Ae


----------



## bigbang70 (Apr 9, 2010)

a lot of people live in dubai and commute, The prices are really inviting here dropping all the time. Abu Dhabi, not so much Check your private messages


----------



## jpcurran1 (Jul 20, 2010)

Hi the big retail companies (who franchise in the brands) are Al Futtaim, Azadea, Al Shaya, EMKE, Emirates Leisure Retail, Bin Hendi and Al Tayer, however I am not sure about Security Services. 

In terms of websites I have used bayt and gulftalent also try monstergulf

I agree 100% about the advice regarding emails, you really need to get a person to email and call directly, companies receive hundreds of CVs every week and you will need to make an effort to make yours stand out. There's also plenty of recruitment agencies to try, but don't expect them to call you back , the service is really not like the UK.

Sorry to sound a little negative, lots of great things about the UAE but a few things that also require some adjusting to!

Good luck.


----------



## Dozza (Feb 17, 2009)

Thanks for the info, think it may be a little easier when i am in country to actually source employment.

I am more than keen, so will actually drive to there offices & drop my CV infront of them.

Thanks again

Craig



jpcurran1 said:


> Hi the big retail companies (who franchise in the brands) are Al Futtaim, Azadea, Al Shaya, EMKE, Emirates Leisure Retail, Bin Hendi and Al Tayer, however I am not sure about Security Services.
> 
> In terms of websites I have used bayt and gulftalent also try monstergulf
> 
> ...


----------

